# smaller cranks for muskies



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

other than the sisson 41 what is there?

rapala J13 (largest size jointed floater)
lucky crafter pointer 128 (suspending jerkbait)
salmo boxer size 8 deep diver (great action, similar size to sisson, looks great)
bomber fat free shad (I think thats the name, a big "bass" crank)

I plan on getting a tuf shad and a few smaller muskie cranks that can double in the rivers as smallie lures (while I am targetting a 20" fish ohio smallie, I also get channel cats and saugeye. etc). I will get a couple sissons for sure. They are nice and cheap and I could see myself throwing a sisson 41 in the river (and the above lures)but not most average size muskie baits. I know there are others like the husky jerk 14 and long bomber minnows, but what else?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I like the Slammer 6" & they also make a 5".


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

what about the rapala size 9 shad raps (especially the shallow for rivers)? Would you ever use something that small while targetting muskies? I don't mean "hoping for a muskie but will probably get something else" but really targetting them?


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Radtke Pike Minnow
6" Jake
Drifter Musky Stalker
8" Jake
6" Grandma
9" Grandma
Bagley monster shad
swim whiz
believer
depth/shallow raider
Cranes
Mania Ernie & little ernie
ERC double & triple D

theres tons of them out there. but i consider anything under 10" small in the line of cranks.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I just got the 128 pointer and now you're suggesting I go throw 9" grandmas for smallies? I did get a good tug on it yesterday. I took out the middle hook and put on two bigger hooks -gonna test it tonite. Its the saltwater version and it rises horizontally ever so sloooowly.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

crawdiddy said:


> I just got the 128 pointer and now you're suggesting I go throw 9" grandmas for smallies? I did get a good tug on it yesterday. I took out the middle hook and put on two bigger hooks -gonna test it tonite. Its the saltwater version and it rises horizontally ever so sloooowly.


ahhh...didnt read that part that you were gonna use it for smallies too. THINK SAFETY FIRST

speaking of other species on musky lures, ive gotten some really nice largemouth on weagles and jackpots. and a couple trophy walleye on cranks.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

the #9 Shad Rap (deep model) will catch muskies when trolled. The first time my buddy and I targeted muskies, we boated a 30 incher on a #9 in perch color at Leesville.
Nothing beats the 41 Sisson though. We have boated fish from 20-42 inches on them...my best being a 41


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Crawdiddy, the Magnum Wiggle Wart can and will catch both musky and hog smallies. Try firetiger or chrome/black back.


----------

